# Skyline R33 vs. Supra TT...a comparison!



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi all

Just posted this on the Supra site about my thoughts towarsd these two cars having now moved to an R33 GTR from a Supra. Thought it might be an interesting read for my felllow GTR owners…its long so settle in or if you hate Toyotas just leave now!

For background I owned a 1995 TT Auto UK spec tuned by Thor to BPU+ (HKS FMIC, APEXi SAFCii, Blitz SBC-id @ 1.3bar) making ~380bhp on Thors Hub Dyno, a claimed 420bhp at the flywheel*
I now have a 1996 R33GTR (Non V-Spec) running 478bhp at the hubs on Abbey motorsport hub Dyno, a claimed minimum 518Bhp flywheel*
* See below on Power

*Looks*
Well judge for your self:

The mkiv Supra Owners Club

For me the Supra is still the prettier car, its raw lines are still echoed in many of the current coupes on the road like the XK jags, Astons etc although admittedly these do show the signs of a few more decades of refinement and more classic tastes. Obviously once plastered with kits and wings as mine was, some of the natural beauty is lost in favour of a more aggressive look, but its still a great looking machine in any guise.
The Skyline is not pretty, in fact its probably pretty ugly, but for me that is part of the appeal. I grew up drooling over the R33 and love its muscular arches which instantly elevate it above the regular R33 GTS’s etc. I’ve had more vocal attention from yoofs and Barry’s in the GTR already than I ever got in the Sup…not sure how that makes me feel but for sure the Skyline is still known / recognised by more people.

*Build Quality*
This one isn’t even close. The Supra feels like a car worth twice as much – no rattles, no squeaks, solid feeling doors, thicker glass, better materials. In every area you can see where the Nissan engineers have had to compromise (or just ran out of budget) to make up for the weight of the ATTESSA and HICAS. On the other hand, this does emphasise the GT feel of the Sup and the more raw feel of the Skyline. I kinda like that at the moment but time will tell if it becomes wearing on longer journeys etc.

*Power*
My premise for selling the Supra was twofold – one was for more interaction with a car and the other was that the Skyline promised another 100bhp in an already up-rated N1 block with treated & forged internals. I’ll get to the feel of the cars in the handling section below. Power wise, my thoughts are still clouded. In part this is because I never really knew what the figures for the Supra should be interpreted as – a hub dyno should be an accurate ‘at the wheels’ figure but I’ve also read on here that Thor’s figures are consistently pretty close to the flywheel figures calculated from some rolling roads like SRR. Whatever the actual number, the car was very quick and was on a par with the new V8 M3 down Marham’s runway up to about 160mph. 

I was hoping the skyline would feel like it was in a different league but at the moment it doesn’t. 1st to 3rd for sure are gone in a flash, but that’s not quite 100mph and from then on I’m not convinced that the Supra would not have performed its top of 3rd gear magic high rev charge to 130mph and reeled in the advantage if there was one. I think a 500Bhp + 500Ibs/ft skyline should be noticeably quicker and so far (despite running 1.6bar) it doesn’t seem to be. I’ll be undertaking a few tests to see what the real deal is however as aerodynamics might be playing a part also.

*Sound*
For me, not much comes close to a tuned RB26 at high rpm so +1 for the Skyline here (but still think Supra’s sound awesome too!)

*Handling & feedback*
Here’s where I hoped the decision would pay off and now I have a feel for the R33, thankfully its starting to. I must point out both cars are on 19” alloys which are an inch too large for both cars in my view – changing to 18” soon. 

The steering on the supra has always been a little bugbear of mine..although it weights up at speed I always felt it was lacking in feel and feedback. This made it a nice smooth drive (the GT aspect again) but was a bit frustrating on the back roads. The Skyline is much better here, great feelsome signals coming back through the factory fit Momo. The Nissan also feels more alive in general, eager to turn in and has a phenomenal party piece of exiting roundabouts and tight bend under full power with a bit of rear slip but good traction at the front thanks to the active diff. 

My Supra still had the UK suspension which was a great ride/handling compromise but was certainly softer than the R33 with its AST coilovers. A J-spec supra might be different with the Bilsteins but I’ve never driven one in anger. The Skyline can simply put more power down more of the time and for that, along with its riffle-bolt gear shift and awesome (Stoptech) brakes, it would be out of sight on most average B roads within a couple of miles.

*Summary*
For me, the difficult decision to part with the Supra is starting to pay off…once I get a few cosmetic things done I will be a happy man with my new car. What I hope I have proven is that the Supra (in Auto form particularly) is a wonderful GT machine with great looks and build quality and in many ways is the better all-round package. The Skyline is a rawer, aggressive looking beast of a car (when tuned) and although it may need even more power to match the high speed legs of a Supra, for such a large (and practical!) car it really has no right to be so wieldy and responsive. 

Both brilliant cars and an owner of either should have lots of mutual respect rather than any biased judgements without real hands-on experience. I am just lucky to have owned two of my obtainable dream cars I’ve wanted since the late 90’s.

Hope I didn't bore anyone to death


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Very good post mate:smokin:

I prefer the Supra for my everyday car, Mine is around 650 bhp never missed a beat in the years I have owned it. The boost controller is on high at all times 1.8 bar, 82000 miles on the clock and still going strong with a standard engine and a T88. Awesome cars:bowdown1::bowdown1:


Mick.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Fantastic wirte up Alex C. Hope you enjoy your 33. I had this decision to make 5/6months ago and this has further convinced me i made the right choice.
Thanks again


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

i've had both at the same time..the supra is nice and the engine is better tuneable..the block has no problems with big power like the rb26..but if you enter the gt-r..and it feels like a racecar.that's awesome! back in the supra, it feels like a (fast) gaylord car...my opinion! (sold the supra now)


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Cracking write up, both are very capable cars....Supra are great at munching the miles and the stock engine is hard to break. 

You just cant compare the noise from the RB and the grip :smokin:GTR gets my vote


----------



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

I prefer Supra as well. Stock engine can take 750hp easily, as long as you have your supporting mods(fuel, ECU etc..) done. Parts also costs lot less for Toyota as well, so maintaining is cheaper. Same power level RB26 needs deep pockets(if youre not living in AUS or NZ, where you have access to 1$ RB30 engines).


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

there are positive aspects to a Supra, lots of them. Handling and laying big power to the ground isn't among them however. My R32 literally has the reflexes of a Gallardo (I ran with one and darted through traffic as effortlessly as he did...fat saloon it may appear to be, but it sure don't drive that way, and I have worn out steering rack bushes!)


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

I think a well sorted 400bhp GTS-T would have been a better comparison.
And for whatever reason the 25's seem more reliable as a daily car in the 400-500bhp range.
I'll get some figures from the SOC meet at Cotswold airport on saturday for mine, 0-100 and top speed on a 1.25 mile runway, should be interesting.....
The Supra's do look nice though.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I went from a Supra NA to an R33 GTST. Although I love the shape of the Supra, the GTST is more nimble, more direct and generally aspires more confidence in spirited driving. The GTST being a turbo, it's now 315bhp where the Supra NA was only 225bhp and 100kg heavier. I love both cars


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

We've had a supra TT for almost 9 years.
Driven an R33 GTR.. the 4 wheel drive I really like.. especially for racing... supra is ALL OVER THE PLACE in the wet.

Having said that, I love supra's! The car hasn't missed a beat! 
If only i could say the same about my 350z! :'(


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

dpm said:


> back in the supra, it feels like a (fast) gaylord car...my opinion! (sold the supra now)


lol. That's got to be quote of the day!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I had at one point considered a N/A Supra as a daily driver....but I don't drive much anymore, and at least 3/4th of my road mileage is now on bikes, plus add in the wife's upcoming Evo...don't see buying myself a new car...ever!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Im same mate, moved from a 400bhp supra to a 470bhp 34gtr and even though my 34 is locked away until i pay the vrt im still missing my supra. The sequential turbo setup was so much fun. Will have another supra some day !!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Very good post mate:smokin:
> 
> I prefer the Supra for my everyday car, Mine is around 650 bhp never missed a beat in the years I have owned it. The boost controller is on high at all times 1.8 bar, 82000 miles on the clock and still going strong with a standard engine and a T88. Awesome cars:bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Haha yeah what a smooth power delivery that has! haha

awesome car mate (rob took me to motorworld in it  )


i am a grip man and love the 4wd of the skyline, what is this not at 100mph in 3rd though?! my 33 does 120ish in 3rd! am i missing something here?!

Good comparison though, i always wanted a supra, even went about speccing up an engine package talking to a company in the us and it was dirt cheap compared to a similar spec rb but i will stick with my r33 gtr for the moment 

A few of my mates have supra tt's and everyone who sees them together always prefers mine  (ego trip!) haha


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

I went from my single turbo Supra with 800whp to my R33 GTR and love the change....4x4 it´s an excellent device for track or street.
2JZ is a better engine but when you buy a car it´s not just an engine.

Looking for 9s Full Trim soon .. ..


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Had a supra, R33 and R32...

Supra does feel a better built car, more refined.... and as said... a good GT car..

R33 - just didnt like

R32 - best of all, but no where near the levels of refinement of the supra


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Driven plenty of TT Supras, And yes, the engine is better than the RB26.....But the Supra feels so big to drive, and scares the crap outta me if you are giving it the beans. The R32 GTR I have feels a lot more nimble, and controlable.

I have full respect for the Supra.....But I would never own one.


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

i've never driven a jza80 or even been in one for that matter (i do feel like i'm missing out on something) but i did have an ma70 3.0 turbo which gave me so much trouble i couldn't buy another toyota. prob not the right attitude but it lead me to buy a bcnr33 which i think is blinding!!


----------

